# Wie Krebsscheren und Wasserpest in 3 Meter tiefe zurückschneiden?



## Roman37 (27. März 2016)

Liebe Teichbesitzer,

mein schwimmteich ist in der Mitte ca. 3 Meter tief und am Boden mit Krebsscheren und __ Wasserpest besiedelt. Durch die Pflanzen ist der Teich glasklar, allerdings wuchert das Zeug natürlich ganz schön.
Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich die Pflanzen ausdünnen kann ohne dass ich a) einen Taucher beauftragen muss und b) die Pflanzen nicht joch mehr wuchern?

Letztes Jahr sind nur einige wenige "Äste" nach oben gewachsen, aber dieses Jahr sind es doch mehr und da werde ich mit "schnorcheln" und abschneiden nicht fertig

Meine Damen würdnen es schätzen ohne Pflanzen an den Beinen schwimmen zu können

Danke und liebe Grüße


----------



## trampelkraut (27. März 2016)

Versuch doch mal ob du es mit einer langen Harke herausziehen kannst.


----------



## Roman37 (27. März 2016)

hab ich auch schon daran gedacht...aber da das Zeug mega wuchert bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich dadurch nicht sogar noch mehr "produziere"....hast da schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. März 2016)

Hi,

Krebsscheren kann man nicht zurückschneiden, da muß man die einzelnen Pflanzenrosetten aus dem Teich "angeln und bei der __ Wasserpest wird jedes abgebrochene Stückchen, wie vermutet, wieder ne neue Pflanze bilden

das die beiden so gut wuchern ist ja ein Zeichen das das Wasser sehr nährstoffreich ist, wenn Du sie zu stark ausdünnst werden höchstwahrscheinlich die Algen kommen

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (27. März 2016)

Ich habe unsere alte Holzharke leider den Stiel abgebrochen. So eine alte Harke mit Holzzinken.
So was in alt und selbst geschnitzt. http://www.ebay.de/itm/Holzrechen-m...chen-Rechen-Heurechen-Holzharke-/371572538995

Also, wurden die beiden Leisten, welche den Stiel teilten, an eine lange Gardienenstange geschraubt. ....Damit komm ich jetzt bis an den Teichgrund. Durch die Holzzinken brauche ich mir auch keine sorgen machen die Folie zu schädigen. Schätze mit so was kannst du einiges von deinen 'Pflanzen am Grund ausdünnen.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (28. März 2016)

Du musst doch keinen Taucher engagieren, du hast doch Kinder?
Früher jedenfalls gehörte tauchen und Gegenstände vom Grund aufsammeln zum Jugendschwimmabzeichen dazu. Sollen doch die Damen das störende Pflanzenzeug rausholen wenn's wieder wärmer ist


----------



## laolamia (28. März 2016)

nach krebsscheren tauchen ist keine gute idee...letzts mal als ich aus dem teich stieg war ich dermassen zerstochen...das brannte 4 tage wie sau


----------



## Roman37 (28. März 2016)

@Tottoabs: ja das ist eben Fluch und Segen zugleich....super Wasser, aber wuchert halt enorm....aber ich weiß dass das Problem andere gern hätten!

@ Wetterleuchten: ich schlags meiner Frau mal vor wenn das Wasser warm ist macht es ja auch Spaß, aber ich will halt nicht bis Juli warten....

Ich werd es mal mit einer langen Harke versuchen allerdings befürchte ich dass es dadurch nur schlimmer wird...irgendwie noch nicht die perfekte Lösung...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. März 2016)

Hi,

für Krebsscheren zu entnehmen würde sich auch ein Apfelpflücker (diese kronenförmigen Dinger) anbieten. Wenn man dann noch ein 6m Teleskopstil hat kommt man auch an m-weit von Ufer entfernte ran


----------



## trampelkraut (28. März 2016)

Wenn du die __ Wasserpest heraus gezogen hast, kannst du die umhertreibenden Teile abkeschern . dann vermehrt sich das Zeug vielleicht nicht ganz so rasant..


----------



## Roman37 (28. März 2016)

@Knoblauchkröte: Super Idee mit dem Apfelpflücker....das probier ich aus!Danke


----------



## Tottoabs (28. März 2016)

Roman37 schrieb:


> Super Idee mit dem Apfelpflücker....das probier ich aus!Danke


Dann steckst das ganze in Tüten und verschickst es im Forum.


----------



## breithecker (28. März 2016)

würde mich freuen ;-)


----------



## Roman37 (28. März 2016)

also...wenn ich das Zeug heraussen habe, dann versorge ich ganz Deutschland damit


----------



## Flusi (28. März 2016)

hallo Roman, gibt`s auch ein Bild von der Pracht?
LG Flusi


----------



## Roman37 (29. März 2016)

Hey Flusi, bin jetzt leider die ganz Woche beruflich unterwegs, aber am Wochenende mach ich mal Fotos


----------



## bernhardh (1. Mai 2016)

Wie ist die Aktion ausgegangen?
-Hätt ich das "Problem", ich hätte im Freundeskreis eine Menge Taucher, die sich um den Job reißen würden...


----------

